# Merc 15hp fourstroke??



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuel system problem, more than likely.
Anything from bad fuel to air leaks to fouled carb.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

What year? pre-2010 Carb, carb, carb hate those stupid things!


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yep 2007 finally back home now at least we caught fish today!! Guess now I will have to hurry up and fix this thing the bite around here is turning on good.


----------

